# Atlanta area Herf interest?



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

*Anyone interested in getting together for a herf in Woodstock?*

I'm a n00bie and I'd be willing to host at my place as I'd like to meet some other cigar smokers in the area and learn a bit more about cigars. I can comfortably handle about 6 with plenty of room for everyone and I can make it 10-12 if we drag the kitchen chairs out. Heck, I've had as many as 30 here but that might cause a mushroom cloud...

My schedule is pretty flexible and if there's enough interest and availability from others we can throw this together before Christmas.

Anyone??? :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll be there at noon tomorrow


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Y'all PM me with details if this gets set up. my baby is due 12/11 and i might be kinda busy but would love to attend :ss


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Y'all PM me with details if this gets set up. my baby is due 12/11 and i might be kinda busy but would love to attend :ss


All the more reason. Congrats! My daughter is already here (14 mos) which means my time is super limited, get ready for it...but I'll try to make it if I can.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I was thinking Sat 12/13. I know that falls right near the baby due date but I'm busy this Saturday and 12/20 is getting close to Christmas. However if I get a vote for 12/20 it's not a problem for me.

Anyone interested let me know if 12/13 or 12/20 would work best and I'll go with popular vote and lock it in. Feel free to invite a friend if they're not on CS.

Lemme' know!:tu


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

i'm interested! my schedule is tentative so i'll let you know in a few days


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

where abouts in woodstock are you?


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> where abouts in woodstock are you?


Just off Trickum and 92.

If anyone else is interested let me know! :ss


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

BUMP! Anyone???

I'm thinking the 20th for this. If I get a couple that are interested I'll lock the date down. If we get enough interest I may see about doing some Texas Hold 'Em.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> BUMP! Anyone???
> 
> I'm thinking the 20th for this. If I get a couple that are interested I'll lock the date down. If we get enough interest I may see about doing some Texas Hold 'Em.


The 20th sounds good to me, although I don't know how to play hold em


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> The 20th sounds good to me, although I don't know how to play hold em


Hey Sovereign,

Looks like this has been pushed to first of the year. A few of the folks on here were interested but Christmas has a lot of folks tied up.

Once I can reschedule I'll PM anyone that's posted here as interested.

Thanks!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds good to me,,,I normally don't play cards but will watch and see who plays and how they win,,will take notes and smoke cigars!!


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> Hey Sovereign,
> 
> Looks like this has been pushed to first of the year. A few of the folks on here were interested but Christmas has a lot of folks tied up.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd be up for it. It'd be a great way to spend my birthday.


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> Hey Sovereign,
> 
> Looks like this has been pushed to first of the year. A few of the folks on here were interested but Christmas has a lot of folks tied up.
> 
> ...


I'm in! I'd love to meet everyone!


----------

